# Excalibur (1981)



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

I was (god knows why) allowed to watch this movie not long after it came out - I must have been about six or seven, and all I really remember is being INCREDIBLY embarassed when the quite graphic sex scene played.  I was watching it with my mother - what do you expect?  :blush: :blush: :blush:



> From IMDB:
> As the title would suggest, it follows the travels of the legendary sword Excalibur through Arthurian myth, from the violent, powerful hands of Uther Pendragon, to a long-years' rest in the stone to being redrawn by Uther's son Arthur, who uses it to defeat the evil invaders and establish the great court of Camelot and the great Knights of the Round Table. It is there in Arthur's glory years and in his decline, brought on by the love affair between his wife Guenevere and best friend and best knight Sir Lancelot, the Holy Grail Quest which produces many casualties among the knights, and the arrival of Mordred, the son Arthur had by his evil half-sister, the sorceress Morgana. Through it all, the magician Merlin watches over everything, always ready to throw in a Charm of Making when it's called for.



http://us.imdb.com/Title?0082348

Notable for being Liam Neeson's first big screen role, also stars Helen Mirren, Gabriel Byrne and Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

Good fantasy sword flick!


----------



## Memnoch (May 9, 2011)

Visually stunning, epic, stands the test of time! 



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I must have been about six or seven, and all I really remember is being INCREDIBLY embarassed when the quite graphic sex scene played.



Ditto, made me chuckle.


----------



## Metryq (May 9, 2011)

"Come on, let the boy try!"
"Yeah, let the boy try!"


----------



## steve12553 (May 15, 2011)

I picked up the DVD recently and haven't gotten around to it yet. I saw it in the early 80's but not since. I notice from the credits a few prominent actors in minor roles that I wasn't aware of at the time.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 15, 2011)

For a long time it was one of my favourite films (Still is but not quite so high on the list) but I always associate it with David Lynch's Dune, not for any similarities, but being one of those films where every other actor who turns up is someone you recognise from something else...


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2011)

This is a film I've definitely got to watch again - a most excellent portayal of Merlin by Nicole Williams ("A dream to some ... a  nightmare to others!") and Arthur was suitably flawed in the way he was played, from the bungling country boy, to the arrogant king.


----------



## svalbard (May 15, 2011)

This is one of my all time favourite movies. Williams is brilliant as Merlin, the music score is fantastic and that final 30 minutes with the lead up to the Battle of Camlann is excellent. I thought Nigel Terry made a good King Arthur. The actress who played Guinevere is the one who turned up in those coffee adds for Kenco???


----------



## Vladd67 (May 15, 2011)

svalbard said:


> This is one of my all time favourite movies. Williams is brilliant as Merlin, the music score is fantastic and that final 30 minutes with the lead up to the Battle of Camlann is excellent. I thought Nigel Terry made a good King Arthur. The actress who played Guinevere is the one who turned up in those coffee adds for Kenco???



Do you mean Cherie Lunghi?


----------



## J-Sun (May 16, 2011)

I said:


> This is a film I've definitely got to watch again - a most excellent portayal of Merlin by Nicole Williams ("A dream to some ... a  nightmare to others!") and Arthur was suitably flawed in the way he was played, from the bungling country boy, to the arrogant king.



"Love is deaf as well as blind! That's it."

Agreed, that the Merlin performance is great - arguably what makes the film.


----------



## svalbard (May 16, 2011)

Vladd67 said:


> Do you mean Cherie Lunghi?



Yes! Thanks Vlad.


----------



## clovis-man (May 17, 2011)

As others have observed, Nicol Williamson was superb. But please don't neglect the young and very hot Helen Mirren as Morgana.


----------



## jeff.s.p (May 18, 2011)

"Come father. Let us embrace at last."


When I first saw this  movie I remember being rather confused when the Holy Grail aspect was  introduced.  Despite keeping true to the Arthurian Legend.. It seem to  be disjointed.

Still, a terrific movie.  And I agree about the musical score.  what can be more epic than Wagner?


----------



## Steve S (Jun 9, 2011)

It has it's faults but I'm very fond of this film - great atmosphere and some memorable images. I heard a rumour that this is being remade by Guy Ritchie. Is this true?!?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 9, 2011)

The quality of the sound and cinematography is immense ; arguably unmatched before or since. The definitive take on the Arthurian legend (Python aside) it simply must be watched.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 26, 2012)

Hate to spread this kind of news but since this thread has some admirers: Actor Nicol Williamson Dies.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 27, 2012)

Sad news. And him being a young lad of 75. I always wished I had seen him in more roles.


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw-man, that is said news. Nicol made a great Merlin. He had a great voice too.

I discoved he read _The Hobbit_ audiobook as well. That would be nice listening entertainment.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Nicol Williamson. Like others here, I really like this film. 
I love the use of Wagner's and Carl Orff's music  in the soundtrack - it really gives it that epic feel.

The critics didn't seem too enamoured by it at the time but this film is like a good old wine - you have to let it breathe for a bit, go back to it and savour the real flavour of Boorman's take on Arthur.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 27, 2012)

And one of the best takes on the legend there has been. I was a bit baffled by Nicol Williamson's Merlin on my first encounter, but now think it was inspired. Same goes for the brilliant use of classical music, one reason the film hasn't dated. The only thing that dates it is the lettering used for the opening titles.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm surprised he wasn't more renowned. He struck me as a wittier (almost cheeky) Obi-Wan in Excalibur. I think Excalibur was brilliant for its time and still worth re-watching. It'll be interesting to see if it excites my kids when they are old enough to watch it (and definitely that will be older than eight!).


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

I first saw Excalibur when about 15, and it's had a great influence on me. A friend of mine and I always seem to end up saying "Speak the words! Yes, that's it!" in a West Country accent whenever we meet, usually while drinking cider. Excalibur is absolutely brilliant and Merlin in particular. I think it's the best version of the story I've seen, with the balance of mysticism and earthiness spot on. Also, it introduced me to Siegfried's Funeral March, which is a great piece of music.

But how the hell did they do that special effect where Launcelot pulls the sword out of himself?


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 6, 2012)

Toby Frost said:


> Also, it introduced me to Siegfried's Funeral March, which is a great piece of music.


 
I didn't catch the names of the pieces used in the soundtrack when I saw the film at my uni's cinema screen. Of course there wasn't any internet then, and I couldn't think of any way to find out what they were, so I walked into a classical music shop in town and hesitantly said, "I don't suppose you know a film called Excalibur ...?" The owner half-smiled and said, "Ah yes, you'll want this, this and this," and pulled out tapes of music from the Ring Cycle, Wagner preludes (including Parsifal), and Orff's Carmina Burana. I'm grateful I didn't have to hum them.


----------



## kd5 (Feb 11, 2012)

As long as this movie's been out, I hate to admit the first time my wife & I saw it was July, 2010.  We need to rewatch it again soon.

Sad to hear about Williamson...       -kd5-


----------



## SpaceShip (Feb 12, 2012)

Loved the film. Just recently had to get rid of the video as my video machine died and will definitely be looking to obtain the DVD - must have watched this film over 20 times (must get a life! must get a life!) and I still find something new each time. I adored Williamson's interpretation of Merlin.


----------



## Sorceress (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the most beautiful versions I've ever seen with supurb acting as well. A bit over-done with the costume designs but in a way that is what made it so different from any other version. 

Sad ending to.


----------

